# 5X5 Strength training



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Well i've just started my first 5x5 training session there today, so i thought i would start a thread to get and share advice etc. Ewen posted a link for stronglifts.com in another thread, so that's the guide i'm using for at least 3months, which alternates (squats, bench, row) then (squats, m/press, deads).

I noticed on other websites different variations, which included working 3 sets of triceps/abs on workout A, and 3 sets of biceps/abs on workout B, should i include these or just stick to my original workout? Also seen another guide which added in pull ups in workout B, which i would like to do if you don't think that's overkill for a beginner to the 5x5 programme..? Thanks in advance


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Well i've just started my first 5x5 training session there today, so i thought i would start a thread to get and share advice etc. Ewen posted a link for stronglifts.com in another thread, so that's the guide i'm using for at least 3months, *which alternates (squats, bench, row) then (squats, m/press, deads). *
> 
> I noticed on other websites different variations, which included working 3 sets of triceps/abs on workout A, and 3 sets of biceps/abs on workout B, should i include these or just stick to my original workout? Also seen another guide which added in pull ups in workout B, which i would like to do if you don't think that's overkill for a beginner to the 5x5 programme..? Thanks in advance


Thats the verison I'm doing from the SL site am 2.5 weeks in and its amazing dude i'm currently lifting WAY more than i thought possible 3 weeks ago, best of luck mate :thumb:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good look, I've just started last week heard the stronglifts 5x5 gives good results


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

after an introduction period i added in chin ups on back/shoulders day and press ups with a clap on bench day , just to make it that bit harder lol

but good choice of routine .


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I think I will keep to the original plan, out of interest did you's all start with the bar weight then add 2.5kg the next time, or did you work out your 5 rep max from the start..? As i've been lifting for 2.5 years and lifting light seems strange


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> after an introduction period i added in chin ups on back/shoulders day and press ups with a clap on bench day , just to make it that bit harder lol
> 
> but good choice of routine .


That sounds good, i'll see how I get on this month, then maybe add in pulls...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

T3hscott said:


> Thats the verison I'm doing from the SL site am 2.5 weeks in and its amazing dude i'm currently lifting WAY more than i thought possible 3 weeks ago, best of luck mate :thumb:


Did you start with just the olympic bar then add the 2.5kg the next time? I was literally out of the gym within 30mins, which is a plus with my lifestyle...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

joshnow said:


> I did the above for 4 month then did 5x5 for 1 month then 3x2rep for two week and then set a new 1rm pb on bench, noticed zero joint pain, the previous year I had given up bench pressing due to sheer pain on a left shoulder, so the above program really worked fantasticly and built up confidence in being able to push weights explosively without thinking my shoulder could go.


Nice one mate, that would certainly break a plateau! definately something to consider once i complete my current 5x5


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to start 5x5 next week with

A- squat,row,bench

B- squat,Shoulder press, deads

But could i add say 1 isolation at the end of each session like bi's for workout a and tri's with workout b? Or should i just leave it how it is? Cheers


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Did you start with just the olympic bar then add the 2.5kg the next time? I was literally out of the gym within 30mins, which is a plus with my lifestyle...


Yeh mate my first workout was the bar on it's own, tbh I panicked thinking I'd done it too quick or jot enough!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

joshnow said:


> mentally each session has a fixed goal and is easy to recover from, mind I havent benched for some 12 week since I started strongman mainly doing rack jerks axle c&P , log c&p, and soon one arm db c&p, no benching in strongman just overheads and im hitting pr's quite often so may not bench again for a while, dont particularly miss it though as I think a big overhead is more enjoyable.


its funny you say that as i was thinking oday what event sums up strongman and i could not decide between stones and press, went with press. i have read a post or two where you like static strength and prob prefer deads but my reason is

Its the only lift you clear the weight totaly of your body and raise it right above you and when you think about it thats the heigst you can get a weight and its not rested on anypart of the body other than the hands


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

fusion405 said:


> I want to start 5x5 next week with
> 
> A- squat,row,bench
> 
> ...


Yes you could if you want, i personally decided just to do a basic routine first...


----------



## toxic (Jul 22, 2011)

i am just doing the same 5x5 been doing it for 8 weeks now, its good getting hevy on squats now but still getting the full 5 reps


----------



## StrongPower (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey!

Program 5x5 is very good,whene i start lifting i was doing this program 5x5 85%(1rm) 4-5weeks and i progres from 100kg bp to 125kg and than i came to 160kg with that program.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

we get a lot of our guys coming in to the gym for the first time on to a 5x5 for 6 to 8 weeks, usually after doing a basic 3x8 for 4 to 6 weeks, baring in mind a lot of the guys that start at the gym have never really lifted properly, many that started with 5x5 made great gains in all the compound lifts and some are still on 5x5 are well in to 4+ months of it with only a few slight changes and modifications.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

NSGym said:


> we get a lot of our guys coming in to the gym for the first time on to a 5x5 for 6 to 8 weeks, usually after doing a basic 3x8 for 4 to 6 weeks, baring in mind a lot of the guys that start at the gym have never really lifted properly, many that started with 5x5 made great gains in all the compound lifts and some are still on 5x5 are well in to 4+ months of it with only a few slight changes and modifications.


I can see why people are sticking with it, i'm only a month into it and have made good progress already, would def recommend it...


----------



## vjohn82 (Dec 28, 2011)

I started off on Stronglifts 5x5 and it was good. I switched to Wendler's 5/3/1 after about 9 months.

I'm now lifting some respectable weights having only been lifting for a year. I'm even hoping to work towards some Strongman competitions sometime in the next 2 years.

How are you still finding SL?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> Did you start with just the olympic bar then add the 2.5kg the next time? I was literally out of the gym within 30mins, which is a plus with my lifestyle...


Surprised it took you even 30 minutes. Using just the bar is for newbies that don't have the luxury of a personal trainer to spot them. As long as your confident with the lifts and have experience there is no harm in dropping the weight 30% this is mentioned on the stronglifts website.

Easiest way to find out your 5 rep max is to do it. If you grind out your last rep or can't hit it consider this to be your 5 rep max and reduce by 30%. Percentages are an approximation though so what ever weight you do, lower it down to you make sure your not grinding any of those out and each rep is as easily done as the second rep. When your doing your 5 rep routine you shouldn't look like a power lifter trying to do his 1 rep max it should be quite nice, smooth, controlled and explosive.

Btw this 5x5 program is no different to any other classic old school program that has been copy catted over the passed 70-100 years.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I've just started a similar routine. Just wondering do you guys do anything for calves? My thighs respond well but not my calves! So just doing thighs and not calves seems wrong to me. Was thinking of doing them with abs and cardio twice a week?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

when i did the 5x5 program

m: squat, dead, bench

w: squat, row, push press

f: squat, dead, bench

i added an isolation/targeted muscle to each..

mon i added barbell curls/weighted chins

wed i added Dips/cgbp

fri i added calves and shrugs

think i last 8weeks and was blowing smoke out my hole.lol.. very good stlye of training for strength. would consider it again but would alter things a lil more.. 3times a week squatting was hard..


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

What would be an ideal routine after stronglifts 5x5? 3x8 push pull legs? Can't decide what would be best... What do you guys do after a strength routine..?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Your always on a strength routine.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

vjohn82 said:


> I started off on Stronglifts 5x5 and it was good. I switched to Wendler's 5/3/1 after about 9 months.
> 
> I'm now lifting some respectable weights having only been lifting for a year. I'm even hoping to work towards some Strongman competitions sometime in the next 2 years.
> 
> How are you still finding SL?


In hindsight I probably should of started with weight on the bar as i'd been training before, but atm it's getting hard to improve by 2.5kg in most exercises, hence why I think I should change routines for a while...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

This is like the bill star and the mark riptoe routine which is very effective and like already has been said has been used for years and years and the reason it has been used is because it works.

Sure people have tried re inventing the routine and added and taken things away and why not after all training is all about seeing what works for you as an individual and what you like and dont like doing in the gym but personally i would say doing this 5x5 is by far the best to add size and strength.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

mikemull said:


> I've just started a similar routine. Just wondering do you guys do anything for calves? My thighs respond well but not my calves! So just doing thighs and not calves seems wrong to me. Was thinking of doing them with abs and cardio twice a week?


I like this way of doing things mate, but like you said doing squats 3 times a week is hard but it is also rewarding you have to admit


----------



## adamcmwck (Apr 4, 2012)

I just done my first month of 5x5 compounds. Weights have gone up each week and seeing slight gains in size not a lot, but I do loads of cardio n limit cals. Going to do it for another 6 weeks (holiday time then) and then look at switching things up for 3 months, maybe stick with compounds but move to 8-12 reps over the 5.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got good strength gains from 5x5


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

1 of the most popular programmes at the gym here


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Im currently on 5x5, and squats seems to be progressing fine along with deadlifts, entering week 6 currently. I changed the wendsdays press to Clean and Press(or jerk). Id like some chinups aswell, maby adding them later. Here my journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174952-pirus-journal-back-drawingboard.html


----------

